# منظومة المعالجة الكيميائية



## عمراياد (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم


ممكن اي معلومات عن منظومات المعالجة الكيميائية مابعد الطلاء الكهربائي بالنيكل والكروم 
او الزنك وغيرها 

تتضمن المعلومات شرح تفصيلي عن عمل المنظومة والاجزاء الميكانيكية والكهربائية التي تحتويها 
والمحددات البيئية الخارجة من المنظومة ( تراكيز المواد اعلاه وال ph ) 
 مع ذكر بعض الشركات المصنعة ان امكن .



بارك الله بكم ​


----------

